# Sharpie on vinyl



## jriley113 (Feb 10, 2013)

can you use a per.Sharpie on vinyl and it stays?


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

If by stays you mean washes, it will, but limited life.

We live by sharpie and post it's. 2 great inventions of modern man.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I have not used them on Vinyl but other things and it will fade/come off in time. I would suggest doing some tests before you sell them to any one.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

On fabric, you can use paint pens by Fabrico. They work the best on fabric. My granddaughter used them on a plain white tee that was washed many times. Held up pretty well. Do not know how they would do on vinyl. Since it is not porous, i do not think much of anything would hold up for very long.


----------

